# More giant NC red drum !



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Been predicting a red drum year as in days of yore this Fall, and it appears to be on the way already. Many guys are taking monster fish you usually don't see til October.
Check this beast out!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/99697-Trip-of-a-lifetime!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

And even more...http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/99737-Bull-Drum-Cooperated


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

MORE! http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/99793-Well-mine-wasn-t-from-a-kayak-but


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

And even more! (Doboy, are you seeing this??)
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/99929-Old-Drum-and-a-Topsail-Slam


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> And even more! (Doboy, are you seeing this??)
> http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/99929-Old-Drum-and-a-Topsail-Slam



LOL, Jer,,,,,, I just got back from Perch'n Erie (limits yesterday),,,,, and YA, Your driving me crazy!

Keep 'em coming! 
I don't think ANYBODY gets tired of seeing/ reading HUGE FISH reports!
Specially us NC Wannabies,,,,, 'snow-birds'!

It's getting closer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I just hope that those BIG REDS hang around a tad longer!
Thanks


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They'll be there..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

More..http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/100153-8-30-16-Topsail-Old-Drum


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some great reds. my youngest son caught a nice 33" red down in florida last feb. we had to release it but the fight was awesome.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Another one. Just picking out a few for show here.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=111481&d=1472957942


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the updates and this is on my bucket list!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

bull reds from a kayak is a blast!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Fightingest fish that swims!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hurricane kept me off Hatteras last week, shooting for first week in October to try again.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep they are great fighters, that's for sure.
sherman


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Love seeing pics of reds, especially from a kayak. I got my biggest this summer from Mosquito Lagoon that roasted my drag and cracked my rod - 39.5". I am going to have to think about heading down there for a weekend in Oct.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

October is great down here for reds. Those fish pull really hard. There's not anything in freshwater can match them. I mean, look at how they are built. Like a fat torpedo.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Was able to get into the same beach side house in Avon N.C. from 10-1 thru 10-8 that Hermaine cheated us out of last week.
LIFE IS GOOD !!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Was able to get into the same beach side house in Avon N.C. from 10-1 thru 10-8 that Hermaine cheated us out of last week.
> LIFE IS GOOD !!!


Ill be down the same week! But quite a bit north. Bringing the yak this year and will travel ifneeded!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I will surf fish from Avon south including the Point and the Hook. Hoping the Pompanos are still there and the water is clear. 12# test, an 8' rod


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You should still find some nice surf fishing that week, guys. Guys have done very well on the bull red drum this year.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> You should still find some nice surf fishing that week, guys. Guys have done very well on the bull red drum this year.


I am really looking forward to it. There is no better eating than a freshly caught Pompano, gutted, finned, salt and pepper the cavity , and thrown on a BB grill. However, I will certainly take some blackened red.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Been predicting a red drum year as in days of yore this Fall, and it appears to be on the way already. Many guys are taking monster fish you usually don't see til October.
> Check this beast out!
> http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/99697-Trip-of-a-lifetime!


Ncba...are you by chance a ohio transplant down there?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ncba...are you by chance a ohio transplant down there?


lmbo,,,,, you would never ask that question, if you TALKED to him,,,,,,, GO BUCKEYES!!!

Ain't it right Jerry? ;>)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nope, born and raised here in North Carolina. Doboy is talking about my southern accent I guess..lol
Got no problems with "Yankees", when I was in the Marine Corps some of my best friends were northern boys, a couple from your great state, and as long as no one brought up "The War of Northern Aggression", we got along quite well..lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Nope, born and raised here in North Carolina. Doboy is talking about my southern accent I guess..lol
> Got no problems with "Yankees", when I was in the Marine Corps some of my best friends were northern boys, a couple from your great state, and as long as no one brought up "The War of Northern Aggression", we got along quite well..lol


Never talk of it. Useless war........most of my army buds were from ga. NC and sc...my sister lives on lake wiley..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Niece's husband got this 50# monster down on the Pamlico sound!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HUGE.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOoooooooo,,,,,, 'HUGE' ain't the word for that thing,,,,,,,,,,, Id'a paid to watch that show!

Is that a 'cork' in the back ground?

I'd like to hear more of the story,,,,,,,,, like What was the bait, for starts?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

One of the regulars from the local bait shop in Hatteras was fishing for Pompano just south of the point yesterday and landed a 40" red. Hope there still there when I get down.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The biggest was taken on cut mullet, and he got two or three others, including a 47 pounder on a popping cork with a big Gulp minnow. Yeah, Doboy, that was the cork. The Gulp minnow rides about three feet behind it.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Dumb question, but Are these things considered game fish???

Was supposed to be in Charleston, SC the past week. Plans fell through. Hope I didn't miss out on any of these babies.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BMustang said:


> Dumb question, but Are these things considered game fish???
> 
> Was supposed to be in Charleston, SC the past week. Plans fell through. Hope I didn't miss out on any of these babies.


Very much so. Very popular from north Carolina down and over to Texas.
Many guides and charters target them. And there's tons of red fish tournie.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They can be caught in numbers the rest of the fall, til around Thanksgiving. October is a really good month.
Although there is great red drum fishing in other southern states, we are number one, with ten of the top 16 largest ever caught came from NC waters. Check out this world record red.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...red-drum/RK=0/RS=7tOvXs7SBBhVeoJQACW0iXRAUZI-


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill tell u what,I've never been so excited to head down! The summer of 2016 was the worst summer I've had,between family deaths,family members being admitted into osu mental hospital,leaving the kid for me my wife an I to care for(actually enjoyed having him though),brand new leased vehical being hit an damaged,transmission going out on a vehical with only 80k miles. And other stupid little obsicals!
My kayak is on its way down as I type.we will be down this Friday until the next Sunday 10/9.
Family,friends,pool/beach time with the kids, fresh and saltwater fishing. That seems to be peaking at the right time. Master suite on the top level with a personal balcony,jacuzzi tub,an beach view. Great weather forecaster! Lol many can't wait!!!!
Heres to safe trips for everyone. Drive safely and have fun all!!

Oh another thing I love about this trip. Is usually when we leave its summer is still lingering around here in Ohio. An when we get back the leaves are brighter the air is more crisp an the fishing really heats up! A great end of summer trip!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Bobby,,,,,, I think you got 'IT' worse than me!!!!*

"My kayak is on its way down as I type.*we will be down this Friday until the next Sunday 10/9."

LOL,,,,, SAME HERE.
Did you see the solar/ lunar/ tide forcast? 
The fishing calendar for the whole week looks awesome,,,, so the weather better be RIGHT!

it's looking like we'll be towing a JAM-PACKED 16'er with 2 yaks on top,,,, maybe a canoe too!
3 or 4 'gigs', night lights, surf stuff, shark stuff, chum buckets,,,,, throw nets, 3 coolers, 3 beach carts,,,, 6 beach chairs, etc etc etc,,,, we're going to look like the BEVERLY HILLBILLIES,,, going down the road! 

I sure wish that we were staying a tad closer,,,,,,,,,, Ya,,,, maybe NEXT YEAR!
I'll call YOU GUYS when we get down there.?
SAFE TRIP
*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a coupl'a pics,,,,, to get the blood boiling;
150#er








Pete with my 'EATER',,,, 80# blacktip








Blacktip steaks & 'slot' reds,,,,, V good eat'n!








THE GANG. It was a Very Good Year!
OBTW,,, Don't throw those False Albacore back,,,, They ate just as good as everything else on the table!
We found a school of 'em that was 1/4 mi wide! Every cast,,, what a ball.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ill tell u what,I've never been so excited to head down! The summer of 2016 was the worst summer I've had,between family deaths,family members being admitted into osu mental hospital,leaving the kid for me my wife an I to care for(actually enjoyed having him though),brand new leased vehical being hit an damaged,transmission going out on a vehical with only 80k miles. And other stupid little obsicals!
> My kayak is on its way down as I type.we will be down this Friday until the next Sunday 10/9.
> Family,friends,pool/beach time with the kids, fresh and saltwater fishing. That seems to be peaking at the right time. Master suite on the top level with a personal balcony,jacuzzi tub,an beach view. Great weather forecaster! Lol many can't wait!!!!
> Heres to safe trips for everyone. Drive safely and have fun all!!
> ...


Summer's lingering here too, 88 today and tomorrow, but it's cooling down next week. Hope y'all catch a bunch and enjoy your stay here in NC. Wish we could be there but next year for sure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Summer's lingering here too, 88 today and tomorrow, but it's cooling down next week. Hope y'all catch a bunch and enjoy your stay here in NC. Wish we could be there but next year for sure.


Question for u ncbass, im staying in duck. I have a small sot kayak I feel pretty comfy in. 
But I know if the wind isblowing any at all I will be very limited to wind blocking banks and harbors/coves. Do you think ill be just fine around the duck/corrola area? Or should I try up my chances bye looking for fresh rivers and deeper cuts I might need to travel to? Im talking targeting freshwater panfish and lmbass. I more then like likely won't be able to paddle out anwill have to hug shorelines.
Last year I found them in a protected bay(crappie,big white perch). But im wondering if the storms rolling through last year pushed the bait back there. They were schooling onminnows.
When we walked the boardwalk in duck I noticed fish blowing up on bait. When asked the guys running the bait stores(I visit all of them an ask tons of queztions) they just shrugged it off saying it was mullet?? An what else kind of puzzled me was not a single "local" mentioned the bass or panfish.Lol I had this bay all to myself! Other then site seers .
The only thing anyone could tell me about the currituck sound was it was pretty tough other then massive school of 1/2year old stripers doing pretty well.
And from searching the web an forums like this hardly anyone fishes that area. 
Anyways ill post up what I do here an try an keep doboy posted as I go....


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You should be ok back in the bays. There's bass in the Currituck Sound, panfish too. Weather is supposed to be good as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya im sure imjust over thinking it. 
Doboy,and others,
Care to post up your favorite bait rigs for the surf? 
I mainly go small for bites trying toput anything onthe beach for the kids to see. Like small #10 circles with PCs of shrimp and bloodworm.
It seems like my timing sucks and I spend more time fighting a surf that is to rough for me. 
Im going to upsize a bit and hope to luck into a big red. The good surf fishing reports continue to roll in all up an down the coast!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Two hook bottom rig, with 2-3 oz weight. Works fine for me, but I use Kahle hooks, not circle.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lololol last year I couldn't even get 6ozers to stick.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Jer,,,, Any reports on the mullet run?
They close to shore yet?
Last year, this time (as you remember) the mullet stayed way out,,, pass the end of the pier! All of the gulls & pelicans were diving for bait fish, but 1/4 mi out.
So,,,, guess where all of the game fish stayed?
No spots, hardly any grunts. All we caught off of the beach was small specs & some baby blues & throw-back flounder!
I sure hope this year works out differently.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lololol last year I couldn't even get 6ozers to stick.



LOL,,,, 6ozers???
What did you do,,,, HIT A HURRICANE or nor-easter?
I never used more than 4oz.

Maybe Make sure your cast & line is parallel with the wave flow.???????


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol Yepp tropical storm.... Crazy ohioans out enjoying the sand storms onthe beach.
Lol what I ended up doing since there was NO ONE onthe beaches was troll the bait down the beach walking as the waves pushed my 1/2 lb rig along. 
I didn't catch the first fish onthe beach last year. Very few at the bridges.the headboat I took was AWFUL Lol rusty hooks an all. Im like wt*...... Get me off this thing!!! I ended up spending 3 of the four hours helping the kid next to me catch yellow perch size fish on heavy duty gear.


This year I've done alot more research on how to "read the beach/waves". Like how to spot cuts in the sand bars how to tell the deeper troughs from the shallower. 
Hope it pays off! 
But like I've said really the only time I surf fish is during beach time with the family. The sand an being noided about dropping my reels in it really gets to me.
Im more of a caster anyways. I've also yet to catch a jig fish off the surf. Gonna try harder at that. I've got a few Hopkins dyeing to hook a good fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The reason I chose circle hooks is because of my rod being in a sand spike and having a tite line I figure it would be best to let the fish hook them self's? 
The one semi successful beach trip it worked well.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I have never used anything over four either Jerry, usually, two and three oz pyramids stick well for me. As for mullet..
I called Joey and he assured me there is plenty of bait in the bays, mainly finger mullet, which are excellent for flounder and drum..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill also add. Its very intimidating looking down a beach trying to decide where to hit. Not knowing what to look for,Id typically look for higher spots in the sand thinking maybe it was also the same going into the water. But even then they were slight changes.
My first year down(4th trip this year) I didn't even know about sandbars I just assumed it was all a slow taper out to sea.
I dont have a 4 wheeler,but will have a good bike with tires im going to pull my cart with an try to cover more ground.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

From the Pamlico Sound..
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/101993-Windy-Pamlico-Action


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ill also add. Its very intimidating looking down a beach trying to decide where to hit. Not knowing what to look for,Id typically look for higher spots in the sand thinking maybe it was also the same going into the water. But even then they were slight changes.
> My first year down(4th trip this year) I didn't even know about sandbars I just assumed it was all a slow taper out to sea.
> I dont have a 4 wheeler,but will have a good bike with tires *im going to pull my cart with an try to cover more ground.*


Yep, exactly what's needed.
3 of the first years down, staying at different cities on the OB, we ended up staying in a rental with the SAME next-door neighbors!???
One guy was from Pittsburgh, 'cigarman', he always wore orange shorts and walked the shoreline for miles every morn & eve, casting a jig & twister for flounder. He told me that he had days where he would land 40 flounder & ONLY get 2 keepers! lol,,,, I followed him around like a puppy,,,, I would die for a day like that!

Another 'ol local, showed me the 2 best troughs on the whole Topsail beach! (I still can't see any difference!)
He lived on the S end, but always FISHED the N,,,,, right out in front of our rental!
I would stand right next to him,,, use his bait,,, cast IN HIS SPOT!
If I live to be 150, I'll never catch fish like him! It must be a negative Ora type of thing. 
Anyway,,,,, after our FANTASTIC 1st year down, I gotta keep searching for a way,,,, a place where we can fill a cooler again!
That 'salt' drives me nuts! That's why I keep trying to get 20 guys down there searching together,,,, pool the intell,,,, kick some butt!
Someday,,,,,,,,,,, 
Wish we were closer.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I am by far not an expert on surf fishing, it took me years to find what to look for. I like to scope out an area at low tide to find the troughs then go back at high tide. I also learned to stay and fish where I spotted large amounts of sand fleas in the surf wash. Then I found out there were soft shelled and hard shelled fleas, and that the Pompano seem to prefer the soft shelled ones. Using an orange bead above my hook ( I guess the orange looks like flea eggs) , and depending on the surf perhaps a 1 or 1-1/2 ounce flat round sinker so I can work back to the shore after my cast has normally been successful for the Pompano.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gonna keep all this in mind. Doboy I've had others tell me just to walk the beach an sling a chartreuse or white powerbait grub depending onclarity....
Do you recall what weight jigs he preferred? I assume the standard "just enough to keep bottom contact" but a general starting point?
Hopefully she lays down good for next week!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't forget hot pink grubs, red jig head. This rig is tearing the spotted seatrout up right now. Some grays too.

You guys are looking at highs in 70's next week...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope the wind isn't terribly strong, although Wednesday and Thursday I see it will be 20-30 mph. Hopefully that will change


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Specwar said:


> I am by far not an expert on surf fishing, it took me years to find what to look for. I like to scope out an area at low tide to find the troughs then go back at high tide. I also learned to stay and fish where I spotted large amounts of sand fleas in the surf wash. Then I found out there were soft shelled and hard shelled fleas, and that the Pompano seem to prefer the soft shelled ones. Using an orange bead above my hook ( I guess the orange looks like flea eggs) , and depending on the surf perhaps a 1 or 1-1/2 ounce flat round sinker so I can work back to the shore after my cast has normally been successful for the Pompano.



Yep,,, ditto that about the 'fleas'. THANKS
Seems like the last 2 years we were there AFTER a huge storm,,,, massive beach erosion,,,, ALL of the fleas were gone. Maybe Another reason why I THINK that the fish stayed out so far.?????? Those fleas went somewhere.?

I'll tie up some Sabikis, & use some orange beads,,,, see if it helps.
AND that flat (slip) sinker is exactly what I use to work the close-to-shore surf. Drag it 2', then slack off. lol,,,, it sure works for those UNDERSIZE flounder!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Gonna keep all this in mind. Doboy I've had others tell me just to walk the beach an sling a chartreuse or white powerbait grub depending onclarity....
> Do you recall what weight jigs he preferred? I assume the standard "just enough to keep bottom contact" but a general starting point?
> Hopefully she lays down good for next week!



Weight? Ya, just enough to get a good 'feel',,,, & heavy enough to keep contact without flying down the beach too fast.
I usually use a 5/8- 1oz 'Erie' stand-up jig with cut-bait strips, or a white/red 1oz hair jig.
Did you see the Youtube 'Yak' video (I think I posted???) where the guy was catching 8# flounder back in the bays,,,, with hair jigs & bluefish strips???
Sure taught me a bunch.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just read this on NCangler,,,,, 

Quote Pinegolf; (He's way up N of where we will be, but THIS kind of report really makes me feel good!)
"Fished Lynnhaven bay on the last 3 hours of an incoming tide and ended up with 2 flounder (one 23") and a small red drum. *Both caught on cut bluefish".*

"Sunday the water was much clearer and after some minor trailer repair we put in around 10am with lines in the water just before low tide. Fished until 4pm until the end of the incoming tide focusing near docks and grasses. *Day's total = 12 specs, 6 flounder, and probably 12 croaker. The keeper specs hit on 4" Gulp swimming mullets and the flounders bit live finger mullet".*

MAN,,,, I have 4 'salt newbies' coming down with us this year,,,, 
I'd sure like to 'find' a cooler full of croakers & specs for 'em!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I will watch it tonight doboy.
It gets quite pricey but all my flounder/(puppy)drum/specs(Lol 1) have come on 2.75 big joshys. 
The flounder love them!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to you guys . I have had limited success on the beach but anymore we end up going during mid summer due to kids school schedule . The early yrs when we went in sept we got into some amazing bluefish blitzes as they chased shoals of mullet . I'd cast gold castmaster spoons and Swedish pimples and do well . 
Anymore I do alot better fishing inshore with gulp alive shrimp and a white or red jighead . Cast it out and snap jig it back . 

Btw Jerry . My mom and dad are going down Oct 1 for a week. Not sure where on the island their staying tho . I'm sure my dad will end up at the N inlet at some point 

Wish I was going down again . I'd love to stab some flounder in the face


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Y'all are killing me.. I wish I could be there...But there's always next year...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The best thing about it all is if the fishing sucks,oh well your still on vacation! Go site seeing,go shopping,go stuff your face,get drunk.... Haha no worries!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Carpn said:


> Good luck to you guys . I have had limited success on the beach but anymore we end up going during mid summer due to kids school schedule . The early yrs when we went in sept we got into some amazing bluefish blitzes as they chased shoals of mullet . I'd cast gold castmaster spoons and Swedish pimples and do well .
> Anymore I do alot better fishing inshore with gulp alive shrimp and a white or red jighead . Cast it out and snap jig it back .
> *Btw Jerry . My mom and dad are going down Oct 1 for a week. Not sure where on the island their staying tho . I'm sure my dad will end up at the N inlet at some point *
> Wish I was going down again . I'd love to stab some flounder in the face




*LOL,,,,,, Like I said J,,, More the merrier!*
*Pass them my phone/ contact info,,,,,, THEY CAN STAY OVER IN 'NCbassattack's ROOM!!!! *

(Ooops, Sorry Jer,,, that was almost mean. you know we'll miss ya! )
Later


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The best thing about it all is if the fishing sucks,oh well your still on vacation! Go site seeing,go shopping,go stuff your face,get drunk.... Haha no worries!!!


*IF I CAN'T FISH,,,,,,,,,, THE NEXT BEST THING WILL BE, "GET DRUNK"!*
*Later*


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yo doboy-24 hours now ill be rolling through west v! Lol gonna b a long niite!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

if the present storm does turn north, as of this morning it will not do so until Thursday. Hermain kept me away a few weeks ago, so we should get our week in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Specwar.if its to windy to surf fish pm me I can try an put u on some slabs!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Specwar.if its to windy to surf fish pm me I can try an put u on some slabs!


Thank you sir. Tuesday and Wednesday show 17-30 mph, but hopefully that will change.

I will never forget my first fishing experience at Hatteras. 1987, fishing from the Pier, 7ft rod, 250 yards of new 12# test, some old local on the pier gave me a strip of flounder belly ( I know) to use as bait. First cast, within minutes I told my brother-in -law, hey I got a bite. Whatever it was proceeded in taking all 250 yards of my new line without even slowing down while all I can do is hold on. PING, line snaps off where tied to reel. Welcome to Hatteras fishing.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Specwar said:


> Thank you sir. *Tuesday and Wednesday show 17-30 mph, but hopefully that will change.*
> I will never forget my first fishing experience at Hatteras. 1987, fishing from the Pier, 7ft rod, 250 yards of new 12# test, some old local on the pier gave me a strip of flounder belly ( I know) to use as bait. First cast, within minutes I told my brother-in -law, hey I got a bite. Whatever it was proceeded in *taking all 250 yards of my new line without even slowing down while all I can do is hold on. PING, line snaps off where tied to reel*. Welcome to Hatteras fishing.



*Emerald 3 or 4 years ago, just S of the pier, we had SO many runs like that!
This year, we got a yak to drop bait, so we can be a little more serious,,,, levelwinds,,, upped it to 65# braid, 35# leaders. See what breaks first! Hopefully, no more 'spooling'! 
lol,,, NOTHING feels worse than having one wrap left on the spool, max drag, and your buddy sees a 5' blacktip come out of the water!!!! O S *


*OK GUYS,,,,, NO MORE BS'n,,,,,,, TIME TO POST RESULTS! *
*Play Safe*
*out*


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yum. Great snacks . A little crunchy tho


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 220276


the soft shells are not too crunchy


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Carpn said:


> Yum. Great snacks . A little crunchy tho


Lol ..caught 120 of em at virginia beach 3 weeks ago


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Listen guys. Just saw the weather. Matthew may turn out to sea, but now it looks like our coastline will see some effects, like heavy winds to 50mph or more, depending on its track. Please stay tuned to the local weather and be safe..This will be latter part of the week, like Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing going on up here... Tried for crappies mid day just a few white perch. Couldn't get back at sundown.....probably take it slow tomorrow try ancatch something from the surf tomorrow...
Maybe hit the crappie spot at sundown maybe take a lantern an try to draw them in after dark.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Right now, Hurricane Matthew's track is anyone's guess, but most projections having it coming near our coast as a cat 3 or 4 storm late in the week. There is a trough that may pick it up and steer it out to sea, but that remains to be seen. Just keep informed.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Governor McCrory just listed 66 eastern NC counties as being under a state of emergency. The timeline now looks like late Friday/early Saturday. Still an iffy track, however, but we are gonna be affected one way or another. Just be safe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks NC. We are all keeping a close eye on things. Looking like wensday ill make my final desicion on when to pack it up an head back. Still hoping for the best but will be ready for the worst. 
Other then the Matthew threat the weather has been great. 
Fishing not so great in the sound here except white perch. All them you can handle alot of dinky ones with big ones mixed in. Im just targeting them like I would crappie. A small float an ice jig .
Tip with a crawler for faster dinkier action.im just paddling to the ends of long docks an dipping the posts.. But the big ones pull hard on my panfish gear.
No crappies or bass. A few really big gills. They came at nite under lights.
I havnt given the surf a go yet really. Just a few minutes. But if the winds not bad tomorrow I plan on hitting it a few hours. Ill toss a jig around an see what happens.
If its not bad wensday I plan on heading south with the kayak an see if I can't find something....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My second try at fishing here in Avon in the last month, and here we go again!!! 
Leaving here tomorrow morning and heading home to fish Piedmont and Tappan on Friday and Saturday. 
So windy here today that 3oz. Weight would not hold. Two days, one small Spot. 
Gonna leave before the exodus begins.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

More big drum who along with spotted trout and flounder, are biting very well. Also bluefish.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/103841-Bull-Reds-with-Mack-In-a-Yak!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

More big uns.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/104169-Another-awesome-day-2-Citation-Reds-brought-in


----------

